# Save paint correction time - count your section passes OUT LOUD! by Mike Phillips



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Save paint correction time - count your section passes OUT LOUD! by Mike Phillips*


This is a technique I practice myself.
I also teach this in all my detailing classes.
If you attended Mobile Tech Expo this year, (last January 2020), I taught 8 different classes and shared this technique in each class.

*Now it's a video. *






Also in the video I explain how and why to buff out a panel using ONLY a back-n-forth pattern and NOT a crosshatch pattern. You need to know when to one and not the other.

Put this technique into practice and I guarantee you can cut out up to an *HOUR* of wasted time, (maybe more) doing unnecessary section passes when buffing out a car.

:buffer:


----------

